# Status post sub-total gastrectomy



## coderguy1939 (Apr 27, 2009)

This patient has gastric remnant of about 15cm after excision of stomach.  Can V45375 be coded or does the entire stomach need to be absent before this code can be used?  Thanks.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 28, 2009)

*sub-total gastrectomy*

V45.75 is for acquired/partial/postoperative. That's what I get. So, if it's just partial or if it's complete. Same code.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks.  I appreciate your response.


----------

